# noob diet help please?



## j001 (Nov 19, 2015)

hi guys!

i started eating a surplus of calories about a month or so ago maybe like 5 weeks and i have uped it alot lately but still struggling to actually gain? and sometimes like this week i loose a few?? lost 1kg this week??

i am at 3200 calories right now and that seems like alot to me? i know that at 2800 calories i was maintaining my weight at 84 kg so i uped it gradually from there till where i am now

my stats are 
184cm
81,1 kg as of this morning
i posted pics of my body in another thread if you want ( i do not have enough posts yet to post a link sorry)

current diet is as followes

meal 1 pre workout: 
150 g raw oats
2tsp cinnamon
12g butter
50 g whey protein
25g raw natural honey

meal 2 post workout
300g pearled barley cooked
140g chicken breast fillet cooked

meal 3:
300g steamed sweet potato
150g 90/10 beef mince
100g green string beans

meal 4: 
230g whole egg (raw weight)
100g chicken breast fillet or 1 can tuna (depends on if i want tUna that day)
40g reduced oil mayo (pnp brand)
30 g cheddar cheese
150g tomato
(basically a big omelette)

meal 5:
130g ostrich mince cooked
200g green string beans
250g steamed butternut (wintersquash)

total:
3200 calories
F:95
P:254
C:300

my training is very powerlifting and strongman orientated as that is my focus
so my first exercise each session (bench,dead lift,squat,overhed press etc) will be like 6 sets of 3
after that my accesorie work wil be 1 or 2 exercises of 5x5 and my last 1 or 2 exercises are usually 4x8 or even a 10x10 giant set more hypertrophy aimed

i also use a lot of strongman style training like farmers walk, circus dumbbell clean and jerk, loaded carries, tire flips and even Olympic lifting and such strongman training. strongman training someday make up my cardio or conditioning part of workouts a lot more fun than walking on a treadmill!!

sorry for the super long post! any help would be great


----------



## Megatron28 (Nov 19, 2015)

If you have increased the amount of calories you expend as well you will need to increase your intake even more.  Don't over think it.  Just increase your intake to about 3700 calories daily and adjust up/down if needed later on.  You can drop the cardio too perhaps.


----------



## rburdge84 (Nov 19, 2015)

^^^
Elite said it right. With all those lifts you expend alot more calories than you think, increase your calories and cut the cardio down. I had your same issue years ago and once I cut out basketball all the time  I could gain weight. Also starchy carbs such as white potatoes and white rice helped me as well. I know everyone responds different but it worked for me.


----------



## MrChasingThePump (Dec 10, 2015)

alittle cardio is always fine to maintain cardiovascular health but mabye just cut down, two or three times a week. you can upake more later if u wanna cut down alittle on the edges:32 (1): but i would say just bump those calories up little by little give you body time to get used to the new intake and understand how to utilize it all


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 11, 2015)

Intraworkout box of poptarts washed down with whey mixed in gatorade.

Eat a whole pizza

Eat Mexican food

Just start pouring food down your gullet.


----------



## brutus79 (Dec 11, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Intraworkout box of poptarts washed down with whey mixed in gatorade.
> 
> Eat a whole pizza
> 
> ...


What he said. If you have time to count calories you aren't eating enough. Eat constantly. Don't weigh shit unless it's drugs- eat whatever till you almost puke, then eat a little bit more. Breath shallow until you are fairly certain vomit won't come up... wait until you can move a little bit and get up and eat some more. Don't be confused about not gaining weight- it's simple! Eat more!


----------



## Angrybird (Dec 11, 2015)

I went from 181 (back in June of this year) to a whopping (for me) 212 and kinda like pillar said....you just gotta eat and I mean eat... I work construction and powerlift 3-4 times a week my calories are up around 4000 and it sucks...it isn't easy and sometimes it's a job. Also it doesn't just happen after 5 weeks it took a couple months for me to actually consistently keep adding weight. Once you get into a habit it gets a little easier and once your stomach stretches a bit consuming all that food won't be so tough either. Hope this helps but this is how I broke 2 bills and I did it with heavy ass weight and heavy ass eating and that's it brutha


----------

